# WoW Buffed Datenbank



## Vanitra (13. Juli 2016)

Früher gab es zusätzlich zu wowdata.buffed.de noch die wowptr.buffed.de. Leider ist da derzeit kein Item drin. Außerdem hätte ich mich über eine wowbeta.buffed.de Datenbank gefreut. Bisher muss ich nämlich auf wowhead oder wowdb für neue Items verlinken. Wie sehen denn die Pläne dafür aus. Eventuell will man aber ja nur die Live-Datenbank uptodate halten.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2016)

Eventuell will man aber ja nur die Live-Datenbank uptodate halten.

Ja, das ist der Plan - also die Pflege der Live-Datenbank - mehr ist leider nicht möglich. Die alten Subdomains wowptr und wowbeta sollten eigentlich schon lange in aktiv sein. Ich checke das.


----------



## Vanitra (13. Juli 2016)

wowbeta.buffed.de war nur ein Vorschlag von mir^^

auf der wowptr.buffed.de gibts nur die fehlermeldung "Keine neuen Daten gefunden", existiert also noch

gut, also muss ich auf die Live Version von Legion warten um die Links zu updaten


----------

